# Carta rogatória



## rodrahz

¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice Carta Rogatória en español? En portugués es una orden judicial emitida (por un juez o tribunal) para que se realicen gestiones judicales en el exterior (interrogatorios, investigaciones, etc.).
Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

_'Comisión rogatoria_', rodrahz.


----------



## cynthia1978

Podrías traducir como "*Exhorto*" o "*Carta Rogatoria*", aquí te dejo un párrafo de la Convención Interamericana que reglamenta este tema:  

*CONVENCION INTERAMERICANA SOBRE RECEPCIÓN DE PRUEBAS EN EL EXTRANJERO*​  Los Gobiernos de los Estados Miembros de la   Organización de los Estados Americanos, deseosos de concertar una convención sobre   recepción de pruebas en el extranjero, han acordado lo siguiente:
Artículo 1​ Para los efectos de esta Convención las   expresiones "exhortos" o "cartas rogatorias" se utilizan como   sinónimos en el texto español. Las expresiones "com missions rogatoires",   "letters rogatory" y "cartas rogatorias" empleadas en los textos   francés, inglés y portugués respectivamente, comprenden tanto los exhortos como las   cartas rogatorias.
Artículo 2​ Los exhortos o cartas rogatorias emanados   de procedimiento jurisdiccional en materia civil o comercial, que tuvieren como objeto la   recepción u obtención de pruebas o informes, dirigidos por autoridades jurisdiccionales   de uno de los Esta dos Partes en esta Convención a las de otro de ellos, serán cumplidos   en sus términos si:
1. La diligencia solicitada no fuere   contraria a disposiciones legales en el Estado requerido que expresamente la prohíban;
2. El interesado pone a disposición del   órgano jurisdiccional requerido los medios que fueren necesarios para el diligenciamiento   de la prueba solicitada


----------



## Carfer

cynthia1978 said:


> Podrías traducir como "*Exhorto*" o "*Carta Rogatoria*", aquí te dejo un párrafo de la Convención Interamericana que reglamenta este tema:


 
No le pongo duda. Sin embargo hay una diferencia entre '_exhorto_' y _'carta/comisión rogatoria_': al menos en España, '_exhorto_' significa despacho que libra un juez a otro de igual categoría y perteneciente a otra jurisdición nacional para que mande dar cumplimiento a lo que le pide, o sea, el exhorto se usa en el ámbito interno (de un juez español para otro juez español). El '_exhorto_' se corresponde a la _'carta precatória'_ portuguesa, la cual sólo tiene efectividad entre jueces portugueses. 

En el ámbito internacional, los jueces portugueses y brasileños emiten _'cartas rogatórias'_ y los españoles _'comisiones rogatorias'._ Nunca he visto una solicitud internacional emanada de un juez español denominada _'carta rogatoria_'. 
Vista la Convención Interamericana, a lo mejor rodrahz debería tener en consideración el uso del país de destino, porque puede que incluso en América no sea igual en todas partes, pese a lo que pone la Convención (o quizás por lo que pone la Convención, ya que la sinonimia es sólo para sus efectos).


----------



## rodrahz

Cynthia, Carfer, muchas gracias por las indicaciones. Yo también entendía exhorto como un documento expedido a otro juez del  mismo país, pero como se ve en el documento de la Convención Interamericana (el documento está en la página del Dto. de Cooperación Jurídica de la OEA), también se usa internacionalmente, como sinónimo de Carta Rogatoria. Una vez más, muchas gracias!! Rodrahz


----------



## MMTERE

Busco conocer el mejor termino para Argentina si exhorto o rogatoria, y ademas algun modelo de "carta de citação". Gracias y saludos


----------



## ARARA

No sé cómo será en Argentina, pero en España son dos cosas distintas (aunque a veces, por error, se utilizan indistintamente): ​ ​Comisión rogatoria: Comunicación entre tribunales de países diferentes para la práctica de diligencias. En portugués “Carta rogatória”.
Exhorto: Comunicación que envía un juez a otro para que lleve a cabo alguna acción en su lugar. En portugués “Carta precatória”. 
A ver qué dicen los colegas argentinos. Ya sabes que cada país tiene su jerga legal. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

ARARA said:


> No sé cómo será en Argentina, pero en España son dos cosas distintas (aunque a veces, por error, se utilizan indistintamente): ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comisión rogatoria: Comunicación entre tribunales de países diferentes para la práctica de diligencias. En portugués “Carta rogatória”.
> Exhorto: Comunicación que envía un juez a otro para que lleve a cabo alguna acción en su lugar. En portugués “Carta precatória”.
> A ver qué dicen los colegas argentinos. Ya sabes que cada país tiene su jerga legal.
> Un saludo.


 
Correcto. 
Hoy otros hilos sobre este tema en WR:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1466266&highlight=rogatoria
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1525853&highlight=rogatoria
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1314818&highlight=rogatoria


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Con respecto a "carta de citação", si se refiere a las notificaciones para reclamar un derecho, se llaman *carta documento*.  
Aquí está la definición http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carta_documento

No conozco mucho la terminología jurídica, así que antes de comenzar a mezclar vamos a esperar algún abogado argentino, o alguien que maneje bien el léxico.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## MMTERE

Gracias es COMISION ROGATORIA y la CARTA DE CITAÇÃO cuando judicial es CARTA DE CITACION.

saludos


----------



## danitito

Comisión Rogatoria. Lo que no sé es cuando sale Carta Rogatória (Distribuída) en documentos portugueses. Sabéis como se traduciría el término "Distribuída"?


----------



## Carfer

danitito said:


> Comisión Rogatoria. Lo que no sé es cuando sale Carta Rogatória (Distribuída) en documentos portugueses. Sabéis como se traduciría el término "Distribuída"?



Bem-vinda ao forum, danitito.

A _'distribuição_' é o acto pelo qual os processos e demais diligências judiciais são repartidos em Portugal pelos juízes competentes. A distribuição é feita mediante sorteio ou, mais exactamente, era feita mediante sorteio já que hoje em dia é o sistema informático dos tribunais que aleatoriamente distribui os processos e documentos pelos juízes. _'Carta rogatória distribuída'_ signfica, portanto, que já foi sujeita ao procedimento de distribuição e que já tem juiz atribuído para conhecer dela. Suponho que o processo em Espanha será igual ou semelhante e, no que toca à terminologia, pelo menos vários países latino-americanos de língua espanhola usam igualmente _'distribuir_' e _'distribución'_ (vê no Google em _'recepción y distribución de asuntos poder judicial'.)

_P.S. Confirmado que a terminologia espanhola também é esta. Vê o artº 476º da Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial


----------



## danitito

Gracias Carfer! 
Qué rápido rulan los temas por aquí. 
Saludos!


----------

